# A walk up Abba Falls with brother Crawford.



## Graeme Edwards (4 Jun 2008)

Hi all.

Me and Dan had a Ukaps day on Saturday just gone. We visited Aquariums Ltd to see their operation and to discuss sponsorship. The photos will be up for that soon. 
Then we headed down to TGM to see the ADA stock line they now have in, I tinkered with the little nano I set up on the desk and we had a few coffee's and a good chat about Ukaps and all sorts of things with Jim and Mark. Then for the highlight for Dan, a trip to one of my favorite places for nature photography based around water.
We followed the river up to the waterfall and then headed over the top, the reward being a nice brew! The midges were ravenous, but we had fun. Just got back to the car before dark.
It was a great day.
Heres the photographs.





























Cheers.


----------



## JamesM (4 Jun 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## nickyc (4 Jun 2008)

Beautiful pics!  Well... the first ones anyway!


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Jun 2008)

What a day! loved it, photography, nature, great company, a brew then finished off with Indian food. Come on, what else is better?


----------



## Garuf (4 Jun 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Come on, what else is better?


Christopher Lee in Hammer Horror films...


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jun 2008)

Great photography, thats an excelent location for photos and more!! Ever considered getting some wood and rocks from that place? must be plenty of stuff laying around.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Jun 2008)

Beautiful location, done justice by the photography.


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Jun 2008)

Nice one guys.   Must have been fun. Really like the first shot and the fifth one has nice mood to it.

Cheers,


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Jun 2008)

Beatiful pics Graeme   I just want some of that rock!


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2008)

I like the 4th one, looks so smooth, looked likee a good day.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Jun 2008)

Cheers for all the kind comments.
This is the kind of thing i like to do on my days off or when possibible, it fills me full of great aquascaping ideas. You dont realise how much you take in and take note even just walking up a path. The key is to get out and look at things. Photography is great for that and great for the hobby too. It makes you look at everything in a differant light, angle, tone, it makes you look at detail. Like I said to Dan, its all about the macro. Some times like the frase, "you cant see the forest for the trees". Never so true in photography.
Its a thought of mine, that it wouold be great to gather some avid Ukaps members and head up to these places, show a few basic techniques of shooting things like this, how to look at nature for inspiration. Some things come naturaly to people, others just need some direction and then they are free to create.
The Japanese and Chinense religion is heavy with nature, and i think this long standing deep rooted view to nature and all things earthly is how the far east are so good at aquascaping, its in thier blood. Just the way I see it anyway.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Jun 2008)

I'd be very interested in some photography trips, and tips!   Dust of my EOS300D!


----------



## Garuf (6 Jun 2008)

Yeah me too, bust out my old macro camera. No digital here I'm afraid.


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jun 2008)

I'd be up for a nice walking session, but I'll leave the photography to you guys!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jun 2008)

I would be up for it, would be great to get some pointers on the photography side, shame you guys live so far up north!!


----------



## planter (11 Jun 2008)

wow how can you fail to be inspired. I do ocassionaly need reminding of what a beautiful country England can be.


----------



## Dave Spencer (11 Jun 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Its a thought of mine, that it wouold be great to gather some avid Ukaps members and head up to these places, show a few basic techniques of shooting things like this, how to look at nature for inspiration. Some things come naturaly to people, others just need some direction and then they are free to create.
> Cheers.



I`m all for this, Graeme. Its always nice to mooch around with like minded people. Perhaps we could also have a little go at urban photography, too. Especially with all the totty out this summer.  

Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Jun 2008)

Maybe its worth concidering as another Ukaps outing.
But Dave, im well upfor some urbon shots, ive been meaning to get into doing that but just havnt got round to it, guess its the thought of walking round looking abit lost with an expensive camara in hand.
Liverpool would be ace for urban stuff at the moment, with all te new building going up along side the old, could be quite good.

Cheers.

P.S, the totty are a bonus, but we dont need them in our lives ahy!!


----------

